# Looking for PPI in Los Angeles



## mamsterla (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, I am looking at taking the plunge on a 2010 BMW 335D. I have owned other BMWs and currently have a 2001 E39 M5.

I found a local car and it has high miles, but has been dealer serviced at Century West BMW. The price seems right and it would be nice to get a PPI from a local Indy or dealer who is well respected before I pull the trigger.

Any recommendations welcome.

-MA


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

I like Swiss Motors in Culver City. I don't know how familiar they are with the N57 engine though


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

My 2 favorite honest mechanics who are worth every penny for a PPI I have taken to them:

Dave Jackson @ Granada Hills Auto Tune (works on everything)

William H @ Silver Star Autocars in Walnut (specialty is European)

Definitely worth a PPI in any used car - CPO, used, private party, lease takeover!
Don't want to get stuck with something the seller did not disclose....


----------



## mamsterla (Apr 3, 2013)

*Do either know the diesel cars?*

Pat - do you know if either of them know the specifics of the diesel cars? It would be great if they did. I know the PPI can uncover issues with suspension, leaks, etc., but there are a few systems that are specific to the M57/N57 drivetrains.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

mamsterla said:


> Pat - do you know if either of them know the specifics of the diesel cars? It would be great if they did. I know the PPI can uncover issues with suspension, leaks, etc., but there are a few systems that are specific to the M57/N57 drivetrains.


The mechanic in Granada Hills knows a lot of older BMWs and does a lot of work on the older model cars.

Silver Star in Walnut knows all about German cars - they are so good they will printout a list of all the issues they find and you use that to negotiate further with the selling dealer.

I used Silver Star motors for 2 PPI and they found a Land Rover with over $18,000 worth of hidden repairs (dealer tried to erase the error codes). The second PPI was a gem - the Mercedes had no issues and lasted us for a long time.
Worth every penny ($100 per PPI when I used them).


----------



## mamsterla (Apr 3, 2013)

BTW, if you want a good but pricey PPI, go to Avus Autosport in Glendale. PPI brought up some things and I chose to pass on the car. Still looking for a good one.


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

mamsterla said:


> BTW, if you want a good but pricey PPI, go to Avus Autosport in Glendale. PPI brought up some things and I chose to pass on the car. Still looking for a good one.


How much do they charge? I paid $100 @ Swiss Motors


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

mamsterla said:


> H
> 
> I found a local car and it has high miles, but has been dealer serviced at Century West BMW.


"dealer serviced" is a negative in my book. It means they did the bare minimum- likely missed items poorly defined in the CBS (brake fluid, trans fluid). Dont assume dealers give a crap.


----------

